# Steam Loco Runs Herky Jerky in Reverse



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a Mantua Pacific (4-6-2), DC, no flywheel, and a Bachmann 0-6-0, DC, no flywheel.
Both run smoothly going forward over everything, but when I run them in reverse they run very herky jerky.

Any idea on what would cause this and what would the solution be to smooth out the running in reverse?


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

That's very strange that 2 different engines have the same problem in reverse only. Seems like it has to be a problem with your power source. I would try a different one if you have one. I don't think it's the trains.


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

you could also reverse the leads from your transformer to your track.that would reverse the locomotive,or,you could turn the locomotive on the track.both ways would allow to run in reverse without changing the direction switch.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

That's a good idea, and it will tell you if your reverse switch is no good. You might just need to take the switch out and clean it.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

It's not the transformer or the reverse switch. They both run forward fine in either direction. It's almost like somthing in the running gear arms or the drive gears or the motor is kind of stiff or sticking when running in reverse.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

Clean and oil it.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Is your track secured to the roadbed or held together only by track joiners? Do you have buss feeders going to your track? Are you running rolling stock with the locos? Has this started happening just recently or has this been going on for a long time?


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

It doesn't make sense that they would both have the same problem. If you reverse the wires and put the switch in the reverse position, you run forward now with no problems? If you put the switch in the forward position your train should run in reverse. What changes?




DavefromMD said:


> It's not the transformer or the reverse switch. They both run forward fine in either direction. It's almost like somthing in the running gear arms or the drive gears or the motor is kind of stiff or sticking when running in reverse.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

The Mantua is one I had a long time. It sat idle for a number of years so I cleaned it up and lubed it. Ran fine and smooth forward but not smooth in reverse.

The 0-6-0 is one I've had for 2 years. It ran jerky both directions initially until I cleaned the wheels real good and applied a small amount of conduct-a-lube to the wheels. Ran nice and smooth forward even at very slow speed. But jerky in reverse. Its been in the box for 6 months and I did the same drill before running it again with the same result. Very smooth forward even at very slow speed, and jerky in reverse. Won't even move in reverse at slow speed.

I have diesels that have no issues whatever going foward and backward - smoothly both ways.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Well if you have other trains that run fine then that's a different story. Just a guess but maybe the commutator needs some cleaning. Have you done that?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm not sure you really want to hear from a guy who
runs diesels only, but I'll barge on in anyway.

It seems to me that the poor reverse running has something
to do with the gear train or the rods from piston to wheels.
It may be possible that the 'bearings' are worn in such a way
that the gears turn smoothly forward but the reverse torque puts out
a pressure that causes some binding.

Have you tried powering these locos upside down off the
track to see how they run with no friction from the track?

That might tell you something.

Best of luck on this.

Don


----------



## HVF City (Jul 14, 2012)

My vote would be motors need to be shimmed. Worm engages clean in forward, armature moves when rotating other direction and worm binds. You should be able to simulate off the rails by powering up and with a thumb, apply a little pressure to the drive wheels. Just watch for the worm to shift and fix that from happening.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

"Have you tried powering these locos upside down off the
track to see how they run with no friction from the track?"

I tacked some track to the ceiling but I couldn't get the locomotive to stay on the track. Kept falling off for some reason!:laugh:

Thanks DonR and HVF City. On of those 2 things logically seems like the issue - binding rods or binding worm gear. On the 4-6-2 I'm betting on the running gear binding. On the 0-6-0 I'm guessing worm gear - the running gear is very simple.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

No thanks for trying Hutch? Dumb answer but hey, you tried?  I don't any respect


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey Hutch, didn't mean to leave you out, missed that part about the commutators. I already checked that when I cleaned and lubed them previously, but I'll check them again after I check the other suggested issues.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

That's all right. I was just trying to be funny. I'm not a very funny guy.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Hey hutch, I know you were trying to be funny. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: 
Just thought I'd give you a little respect. Don't want you to feel like a Rodney Dangerfield.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Drawing upon the ideas presented by DonR and HFV City, I thought about locomotive break in. It takes a bit of running for the gears, and with steam locos the running gear, to get settled in. So I thought I don't run these much in reverse and perhap the gears and running gear have never really got "broken in" for reverse. So I ran them in reverse for about 15 minutes at moderate speed. Wala!!! Now they run pretty smoothly in reverse as well as forward. We'll see if it remains that way.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Could be those brushes needed to settle in, in reverse.:laugh::appl:


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

"Could be those brushes needed to settle in, in reverse."

Could be that too.:thumbsup:

Worm gear, running gear, commutator brushes - could be any one of the three that wasn't "broken in" in reverse.


----------

